# Bencoolen



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Attached is the top half of the first page of a ship's log I have for the vessel *Bencoolen* on a voyage "From Calcutta Towards London". It starts at an observed latitude of 23 degrees 02 minutes south (at noon on the 24th, I think) at midnight on Friday July 23rd, 1841. It ends at 7pm on Saturday September 25th, 1841, at anchor off Sherenefs (sic). It appears to start at a point after turning Cape Agulhas northbound and it takes 2 months to travel as far as we did in 2 weeks on VLCCs!

At first I thought this might belong to Benline and I was going to post in that forum but found that the "Ben" boats were not named as such until 1853. So, "Ship Research" seems appropriate and I was going to ask our wondrously knowledgeable members to find it for me. The internet being what it is and lucky hits being what they are, I think I may have solved part of the puzzle myself.

*Bencoolen* Street is in the Bugis area of Singapore. That immediately peaked my interest. On further digging it transpires that this area was named in honour of the one and only Sir Stamford Raffles. Why? Because he was governor of an area of Sumatra from 1818 that was governed from the town of *Bencoolen* (now Bengkulan).

Further reading (isn't Wikepedia wonderful?) revealed that the garrison at *Bencoolen* belonged to the Honourable East India Company. After that it's easy if you take the first results at face value. The dates would match.

A vessel called the *"Bencoolen"* was launched at Liverpool for William Martin in 1818. Rigged as a "ship" of a "regular" type, of 416 tons with a length of 114ft. 2in., and beam of 26ft. 8ins., she traded as a licensed ship in private trade to India from 1818 to 1832. Apparently you couldn't trade in this area without permission from the Honourable East India Company. In 1832 the vessel was taken up for East India Company service but only completed one voyage for them before being released in 1833. For this voyage she was commanded by Captain William Tullis. In 1839 she was sold to R. Brown of London having been "owned" by William Martin from new. She was finally broken up in 1844. 

The above information is extracted from the excellent East India Company site of Andrea Cordani at http://www.eicships.info/

So, now come the questions -
What would she have looked like?
I assume that a "Regular Ship" for the East India Company would have been to a certain specification but she seems a bit small to be a three decker or such. Would she have been more brigantine-ish? Armed? 
Definitely not a clipper ship?
Is it possible to find the registered number so that crew lists can be found?
Could the Owner possibly be the Captain a la Onedin?

In the course of family research I've managed to get the crew lists of the trawler that my great grandfather was mate on in the 1870s and have a good idea what the Humber version of a Brixham trawler of the period looked like so the above should be answerable.

The log itself is leather bound, probably Morocco, measures 9.25"w x 15"h (240mm x 375mm), has been used and abused quite a lot and only contains the one voyage. It's been used as some sort of album at a later date for prints or cuttings, which have all been removed. Each page is watermarked "J. Gater, 1839". It has been completed in what looks like lamp black ink (wet soot) as the voyage has progressed.

Some translation would be nice from our sailing members if they would be so kind.

The first three columns are headed "H", "K" & "F" which I have always assumed to be the Hour, the speed in Knots and the wind Force in Beaufort but in some places this theory doesn't make sense. The next 2 columns are "Course" and "Winds" which are simple (if you know how to box a compass) and they are followed by one headed what looks like "Leeway" but this column appears to have no entries for the whole voyage. The rest of the page is taken up by remarks which are peppered with long esses and strange spelling. The handwriting is the same throughout and only a few crew are named, usually because they are sick or visiting other passing ships. The log is completed with each page being from noon to noon. The date is at the top, i.e., "Remarks on Friday July 23rd 1841" with "P.M." in the top half of the page and "A.M." heading the bottom half. The observed latitude appears at the very foot of the page.

So this first half day has the Bencoolen sailing at 5 knots on a course of North by West with Southeasterly winds of force 4 (I think).

The remarks column, as near as I can make out, reads as follows -

_*"P.M. Steady favourable Trades Winds and dry cloudy weather.*_
_*All pofsable (?) sail.*_
_*Set People Employed Repairing Sails & Carpenter Makeing Capstan Bars.*_

*Shifted Courses and Top Galnt Sails* (written at the 8th hour position)

_*At Midnight Moderate and Cloudy"*_

It's quite difficult to read but if there's any interest I'll post each half page in this thread so that we can complete the voyage together.(Gleam)


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Marconi Sahib
From the Liverpool Mercury Friday April 9th 1824
East Indies
For Calcutta The fine ship "Bencoolen" Charles KIRKWOOD commander


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Well, I'll be.......

How the...... did you find that?

I hope you didn't have to read through 160 years worth of the Liverpool Mercury.(EEK) 

Thanks, Gdynia, another link in the chain.(Thumb)


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

It was sheer luck


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

Fubar,

The old way of writing the first "s" in a word with a double s in it looks like an "f" - I learned that when I was transcribing some census reports a couple of years ago. So "Sherenefs" is "Shereness". Now whether that means Sheerness or not I have no idea.

Regards,

Brian


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

*Bencoolen, 23rd July, 1841*

It seems there is a wee bit if interest in this so attached is the complete first page of the log.

Since the pages are so big and the size limit in a thread is so small you may have difficulty reading it. I'll try and interpret.
The top of the page is noon to midnight and below the line is midnight to noon.

The wind has moved round to south at force 4 and she is still sailing north by west at 5 knots.
The first line of the remarks is "A.M. Do (ditto) Wind & Weather"
The next line is a double ditto meaning that the people are employed as previously stated.
The next line is interesting in that it says "Cooper Remains Sick". I'm not sure if this refers to his name or his job. Did sailing ships of this era carry a cooper and a chippy? 
It appears that he may be sick as the result of an accident. There is mention of damage later.
The next line is a statement that the weather was "At Noon Fresh Breezes and Clear" and the wind has moved to south south west.
The noon sight has given a "Latt Obs 23.. 02.. South"
I'm not too sure about navigation at this date and whether a ship of this type would carry a chronometer to enable longitude to be calculated. Or even if chronometers were commercially available by 1841. I have read the book "Longitude" and watched the TV programme but I'm terrible at remembering dates.


----------



## john shaw (Jun 23, 2006)

Hi

I would read the above as

"All possible sail set.(STOP). People ( a common term for crewmembers) employed...


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Thanks, John.
My finger trouble as usual. It was meant to be exactly as written with the same line breaks and stops but the mind must've wandered off somewhere when I wasn't looking.
I can only improve.(Jester)


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

*Bencoolen, 24th July, 1841*

Speed 5 knots increasing to 6 at 9pm.
Wind still force 4.
Course remains North by West.
Wind South shifting to Southwest, then to South at midnight and Southeast by 10am.

"P.M. Steady winds and dry cloudy weather
All possible sail set
People employed as yesterday
Carpenter repairing the bulwark"

Not too sure what the next dittos apply to. Possibly "Shifted courses and top gallant sails" (As yesterday)

"At midnight ditto wind and weather"

"A.M. Ditto ditto" (probably wind and weather)

"Sent the fore royal mast up"

"Cooper remains sick"

"At noon moderate and cloudy"
"Obs Latt - No observation"

The references to the carpenter repairing the bulwark, the fore royal mast being sent up and "Cooper" remaining sick seem to indicate a problem or accident that occurred before this portion of the log starts. She may have suffered damage rounding the Cape of Good Hope.
At 23 South she's level with Windhoek and North by West will head her towards St.Helena. I would think that St. Helena would be as good a staging point as any in 1841. 
Google earth 23s 2e for a rough position at noon 24th.


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

*Bencoolen, Sunday, 25th July, 1841*

Speed 5 to 6 knots increasing to 7 knots after midnight. Course continues north by west.
Wind continues at force 4 starting at noon from the southeast veering to south and becoming variable from eastsoutheast to south at midnight. Eastsoutheast from 8 AM.

"PM Fresh breezes and dry cloudy weather.
All possible sail set.
At 6 ditto
At midnight ditto ditto wind and weather"

"AM Winds variable and cloudy weather.
Cooper remains sick.
At 8 steady winds and dry cloudy weather.
At noon ditto ditto.
No Observations."

Being Sunday there are no duties set for the crew.


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

*Bencoolen, Monday, 26th July, 1841*

Speed 6 knots to midnight and then increasing to occasionally 7 knots up to noon. Course continues north by west changing to nor'nor'west from 6pm.
Wind remains at 4 from the sou'east veering to sou'sou'easterly at 7 in the evening and back to sou'east at midnight.

"PM Fresh breezes and dry cloudy weather.
All possible sail set.
People employed picking ships biscuit.
At 6 ditto (weather).
At midnight fresh breezes and dark cloudy weather."

"AM Ditto wind and weather (1am)
Cooper remains sick.
Strong winds and cloudy (7am)
At noon ditto ditto (weather)
No Observations"

I dread to think what "picking ships biscuit" means. Probably trying to find some edible remnants! Any ideas?


----------



## makko (Jul 20, 2006)

Sorry, Marconi Sahib.....I have to...........

They were passing a selection tin around and discussing whether to have a fig roll, digestive or wafer biscuit with their grog!!!! SORRY!!!

Really, I am enjoying the thread. Do we find out about Cooper? What was the accident that required repairs?

Regards,

Dave R.


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Don't blame you for that, Dave(Jester) I was sorely tempted along those lines myself.

The accident probably happened before this portion of log starts so I can't really say what it was. This is a 23 year old wooden ship that's been sailing this route for most of it's life so it's probably just nakkered. It sounds like a top mast gave way and landed on the deck carrying away a bulwark and injuring the unfortunate Cooper.

I haven't studied it in great depth until now because it's quite difficult to read. It can't just be glanced at. I've only just noticed that there are a couple of pages missing covering 6th to 9th August but, apart from crossing the equator, nothing untoward seems to happen in that time.

Because of the passage of time and seawater damage to the spine it's getting quite delicate and starting to fall apart. Doesn't help that it was used as an album for magazine cuttings around 1870+. I don't suppose I'm doing it much good scanning it but I need to do that before it disappears forever.

Cheers
Kris/


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

*Bencoolen, Tuesday, 27th July, 1841*

Speed 6 to 7 knots except as indicated course mostly Nor'west by 3/4 North.
Winds Sou'east still at 4.

"PM Fresh breezes and dry cloudy weather.
People employed getting the anchors over the bows and bending cables.
At 7 ditto wind and weather.
At midnight down lower(?) studg sails."

"AM Fresh breezes and cloudy.
At 4 down all studg sails and royals.
At 5 hauled the courses up and rounded to for daylight.
Hove to ships head to the sou'west.
At 6 hove up and run under easy sail.
Course - Nor'west by 3/4 North (at 7) then West by North (at 8).
At 11.50 saw the land of St.Helena bearing north.
Made sail.
At noon Latt Obs 16.40 South."

I assume "studg" is really "studding".

How'd he do that? 
The sailing master must have years of experience to be able to make landfall at St. Helena almost exactly when expected. I suppose the island is quite high so would be visible for quite a distance but even so that's some dead reckoning! I suppose the secret is to keep the trade wind at your back and trust in The Creator.
Is this a skill that is now lost forever to "civilised", "technological" nations?


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

*Bencoolen, Wednesday, 28th July, 1841*

Course changing as approaching island. Noon to 7 course Nor'nor'east at 6 knots. 7pm to 1am course nor'east by east at 3 knots. 1am to 7am sou'west by south at 3 knots. 7am to 8am due west at 5 knots.
Winds constant sou'east at 4.

"PM Fresh breezes and cloudy.
All possible sail set.
At 6 shortened sail and brote (brought?) the ship to the wind under top sails and top gallant sails.
Cooper and Race sick.
At midnight moderate and cloudy.
Wore ship to the sou'west."

"AM Moderate and cloudy.
At 6 made sail and run for James Town.
At 8 came to an anchor in 12 fathoms water.
Gave the ship 30 fathoms cable.
Furled sails and sent the water casks on shore."

"Remark.
Found a ton but in the betwene decks entirely emty. Leaked out by cockroaches gnawing the head."

I assume the remark relates to a water barrel (butt) meant to hold a ton of water. I wouldn't want to meet those 'roaches on a dark night!


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

*Bencoolen, Thursday, 29th July, 1841*

At anchor at St. Helena.

Wind sou'east to sou'sou'east. No wind speed given.

"PM Light winds and cloudy.
At 2pm (?) the water onboard.
People employed getting water on board and stowing it in the fore and affter hatches.
Blocking the bends and shifting the main top sail.
At midnight light winds and cloudy."

"AM weather ditto.
At 9 the water boat came alongside.
People employed starting water in the main hatch, working stores, &c.
At 11 hove short."

Not sure what the word after 2pm is. Starts with what looks like a "P" and ends in "d". Since the next sentence is about stowing water it could be "Prieed" or something meaning prepared or got ready to take the water on board.


----------



## mikeg (Aug 24, 2006)

Marconi Sahib said:


> At anchor at St. Helena.
> Not sure what the word after 2pm is. Starts with what looks like a "P" and ends in "d". Since the next sentence is about stowing water it could be "Prieed" or something meaning prepared or got ready to take the water on board.


Perhaps the name of the water boat?

Mike


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

*Bencoolen, Friday, 30th July, 1841*

Mike - Good idea. Could well be.

Course nor'nor'west at from 4 to 6 knots with an hour at 7 knots.
Wind sou'east mostly at 4 veering slightly to south by west or sou'sou'east on occasion.

"PM Moderate and clear.
At 1 weighed anchor and made sail.
(At 6) Unbent cables and stowed the anchors and spars.
(At 8) Spoke the barque Westbrook.
All possible sail set.
At midnight moderate and cloudy."

"AM Ditto wind and weather.
At daylight (4am) ditto wind and weather.
The Westbrook ahead.
Cooper and Race sick.
At noon cloudy.
No observations."

This is the 2nd time someone else has been mentioned as being sick. There's no mention of how "Race" became sick and since this appears to be a proper name I think it can be assumed that "Cooper" is as well rather than a job. It may be that they report sick when called out for work.


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

*Bencoolen, Saturday, 31st July, 1841*

Course nor'nor'west at 6 knots reducing throughout the day to end at 2 knots.
Wind from the sou'sou'east veering to sou'east and then eastsou'east.

"PM Moderate winds and dry cloudy weather.
All possible sail set.
People employed repairing sails and other necessary work about the rigging.
Carpenter repairing the bulwark.
At 8 ditto wind and weather.
At midnight ditto ditto."

"AM Light winds and cloudy.
The Westbrook on the larboard bow.
Cooper and Race sick.
Light winds and hazy weather (at 8)
At noon light winds and clear.
Latt. Obs. 13.30South."

I'm beginning to have my doubts that the "F" column has anything to do with wind. It seems to be constantly ditto marks with the occasional "4" written in no matter what the comments are about the wind and weather. Having glanced quickly through August I can see no variation from these entries. Any ideas?


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

*Bencoolen, Sunday, 1st August, 1841*

Course nor'nor'west at 3 knots increasing to 5 knots after midnight.
Winds from the sou'east veering sou'west, sou'sou'west, south and back to sou'sou'east during the course of 24 hours.

"PM Light winds and dry cloudy weather.
All possible sail set.
Ditto wind and weather (at 8).
At midnight light winds and clear."

"AM An increasing breeze and fine clear weather.
Cooper and Race sick.
At Daylight ditto ditto (wind & weather).
Westbrook ahead.
At noon moderate and fine.
Latt. Obs. 12.31 South."

A nice quiet Sunday at sea. No work.
Nothing but ditto marks in the "F" column.
The "Westbrook" seems to be making better speed than the "Bencoolen". She's a barque so may be easier and quicker to sail with these winds. I think that "all possible sail set" does not mean every sail is set just those available at this time.
Having just read Wikipedia on the subject the "Bencoolen" should be quicker because she's a fully square rigged "ship". For those just learning, like me, a square-rigger has square sails on all the masts and can run stunsails outboard of the main sails. A barque has no square sails on the mizzen (aft) mast. This, apparently makes barques cheaper to run because they require less crew but they are slower.
If this makes no sense at all type "barque" into Google, follow the link to Wikipedia and be prepared to spend a couple of absorbing hours learning about sailing ships.


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

*Bencoolen, Monday, 2nd August, 1841*

Speed 5 increasing to 6 knots on a nor'nor'west course.
Winds from the sou'sou'east all day. Dittos and 4s in the "F" column.

"P.M. Moderate and fine clear weather.
All possible sail set.
People employed repairing sails and various other jobs about the rigging.
Carpenter repairing the bulwark.
At 8 ditto wind and weather.
At midnight ditto ditto."

"A.M. The breeze increasing and clear weather.
Cooper and Race sick.
The Westbrook ahead.
Ditto wind and weather (at 9).
At noon fresh breezes and clear.
Latt. Obs. 11.06 South."

A normal quiet day.


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

*Bencoolen, Tuesday, 3rd August, 1841*

Course north by west by one half west at a constant 6 knots.
Wind sou'east veering sou'sou'east later.

"P.M. Steady trade winds and dry cloudy weather.
All possible sail set.
People employed as yesterday.
Ditto wind and weather (at 8).
At midnight fresh breezes and cloudy weather."

"A.M. ditto ditto (weather).
Cooper and Race Sick.
At daylight ditto ditto (weather).
Bent second jib and fore top sail (at 7).
At Noon moderate and clear.
Latt. Obs. 09 00 South."

Another quiet day across the Gulf of Guinea. A lot of us can remember how boring the hauls from Capetown to up near the Canaries were.


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

*Bencoolen, Wednesday, 4th August, 1841*

Speed 6 knots all day on a course of north by west by a half west changing to nor'nor'west at 8 in the forenoon.
Wind mostly sou'sou'east.

"P.M. Steady favourable winds and dry clear weather.
All possible sail set.
People employed as yesterday.
Carpenter sawing deals.
Ditto (wind and weather at 8)
At midnight fresh breezes and cloudy."

"A.M. Ditto ditto (wind and weather).
Cooper and Race sick.
Ditto wind and weather (at 6).
At noon moderate and clear.
Latt. Obs. 7° 09' South."

I think "deals" are planks. They certainly keep the chippy busy. Well it is a wooden ship so I suppose he's quite an important crew member.
Seem to have picked up a good trade and knocking along at 6 knots for a few days now.

Oops forgot to add the log.


----------



## mikeg (Aug 24, 2006)

I'm getting concerned about Cooper and Race now, they've been sick for sometime. Are there any clues regarding their respective illnesses - I wonder if they're being kept in isolation considering the situation?

Mike


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Mike

Are you worried that this is just going to turn into a ship of the dead?(EEK) 

Suitable scary music......

I'm afraid that I just report what the log says and the person who completed it wasn't really an embryonic 
Charles Dickens.(Scribe)
I could just pick out the salient parts and write the whole trip in one go but it wouldn't be half as much fun.(Thumb)

Cheers
Kris


----------



## mikeg (Aug 24, 2006)

Marconi Sahib said:


> Mike
> 
> Are you worried that this is just going to turn into a ship of the dead?(EEK)
> 
> ...


Cue Scary music

"Return of Deaths of Emigrants, from May 10th to July 24th 1847, at mid-day:-
Died in Hospital at Grosse Isle
Men 575 
Women 416 
Children 467 
1458 
On shipboard on the passage out 
from Great Britain 2366 
On board vessels at Grosse Isle, 
or just previous to their arrival, 
and buried on the Island 721 
In the Tents at the East end, 
where the healthy are landed 27 
Total 4572"

Crossfade scary music to last post.

Be afraid, be very afaid.

Mike


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

*Bencoolen, Thursday, 5th August, 1841*

I think we'll have at least one survivor, Mike. The one that wrote the log. Unless it was completed by his ghost!

Horrible figures though and just shows how dangerous it was to travel in those days. If the sea didn't get you the bugs would.

Today speed about 5 to 6 knots on a nor'nor'west course.
Winds sou'sou'east to sou'east. Lots of 4s in the "F" column.

"P.M. Steady winds and dry clear weather.
All possible sail set.
People employed as yesterday.
Carpenter repairing the bulwark.
Moderate and clear (weather at 7.30)
At midnight moderate and cloudy."

"A.M. Ditto wind and weather.
Cooper and Race sick.
At daylight (0630) fresh breezes and cloudy.
A sail to the southward.
At noon fresh breezes and cloudy.
Latt. Obs. 5° 46' South."

Still only the two people sick after 2 weeks so not an epidemic.
There's a gap now of 4 days that are missing from the log. They appear to have been missing for a long time. It starts again on Tuesday August 10th just north of the equator and nothing untoward appears to happen during the missing days. Having crossed the equator on the way south to the Cape I doubt if they would have had a ceremony of any sort.
To bring the log into line with the day of the week the next log post will be on Tuesday.
Besides which I need to scan some more pages in. Because of the size they have to be done in two halves and then stitched together. Clever software.


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

*Bencoolen, Position*

The attached map was published in 1809 and shows just how little was known of the "Dark Continent" at the time.

About now the Bencoolen is almost on the equator probably in the yellow border just below the mark for 0 degrees.


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

*Bencoolen, Tuesday, 10th August, 1841*

Back again after the four missing days.

Course north speed 4 to 5 knots with an eastsou'easterly to sou'easterly light wind.

"P.M. Light winds and fine clear dry weather.
All possible sail set.
People employed repairing sails, setting up gib gear etc.
Carpenter as yesterday.
Ditto ditto (wind & weather at 8.30).
At midnight light winds and clear."

"A.M. Ditto ditto (wind & weather).
Cooper and Race sick.
Moderate and clear.
Set larboard loun (lower?) studding sail (at 6)
Ditto, ditto, ditto (at 10).
At noon moderate and clear.
Latt. Obs. 2° 48' North."

All quiet and still only the two sick.


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

*Bencoolen, Wednesday, 11th August, 1841*

Course northerly 5 to 6 knots with a southerly to sou'sou'westerly moderate wind.

"P.M.
Moderate and clear.
All possible sail set.
People employed repairing sails etc.
Carpenter repairing hen coopes.
Ditto wind and weather (at 8)
At midnight moderate and cloudy."

"A.M.
Ditto wind and weather.
Cooper and Race sick.
At daylight (6) fresh breezes and cloudy.
At noon ditto (wind & weather)
Latt. Obs. 4° 49' North."

Coming up towards Cape Verde Islands and into busier shipping lanes so things are starting to happen.


----------



## makko (Jul 20, 2006)

Keep them coming Kris! It is surprising how something so apparently simple can be so interesting. I am trying to imagine the vessel, the "people" etc.

Rgds.

Dave


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Thanks, Dave.

It's giving me a chance go through it properly and, having sailed the same route when on VLCCs & cargo boats I can visualise the "scenery".

I'm having more difficulty visualising the ship. So far I've come up with a cross between "Victory" and "Cutty Sark".(EEK) 

It was somewhere around this time that merchant shipping stop carrying cannon. They all ended up as Victorian dockside bollards. So I'm not sure if the Bencoolen would have carried them. Sailing to India before the Indian Mutiny would have required some form of security. 

I'd like to think she looked something like this http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/East_Indiaman
Having been built 2 years earlier than "Repulse" she must have been very similar. Her only voyage for the East India Company was in 1833 which is the year they stopped trading.

Since the "Company" "owned" India up until the Mutiny in 1857 I suppose they still controlled most of the trade even though their monopoly had gone in 1813 or thereabouts.

Cheers
Kris/


----------



## mikeg (Aug 24, 2006)

Hi Kris,

I assume this is a different Bencoolen because you wrote that Bencoolen was broken up in 1844, but interesting never the less: 

BENCOOLEN. On October 13th, 1862, after leaving Liverpool on route to Bombay, she began to take water but the captain refused to turn back. She was then caught in a disastrous gale in which her masts were brought down and her lifeboats smashed up. According to survivors, her captain and steward now became leglessly drunk and left the ship and crew to drift helplessly until she eventually foundered at Bude Haven. Here, within an hour the BENCOOLEN broke in two and tragically, 29 of her 35 crew perished.

Regards,

Mike


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Time for the scary music again, Mike.

My break up date was from the East India Company site mentioned in my first post and that could be wrong. 
Now I'm going to have to try and find another Bencoolen!:sweat: 

Where did you find that or was it just another "Gdynia" type sheer luck moment?

The reason for the scary music will become apparent in a couple of week's time.(EEK) 

Cheers
Kris


----------



## mikeg (Aug 24, 2006)

Scary music playing.. 

Here's the link, some pictures of wreckage too, came across it whilst researching Gilmour & Pollock ships (predates Saint Line), my ancestors were the shipowners (sail & steam) & of some Canadian lumber concerns, nothing left now of course :-(

http://www.ncdc.gov.uk/media/adobe/p/f/page_5.pdf

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

*Bencoolen, Thursday, 12th August, 1841*

Course north at 5 to 6 knots with a moderate wind veering from sou'sou'west to sou'west, then west'sou'west before becoming variable at 8.30am.

"P.M.
Moderate winds and cloudy.
All possible sail set.
People employed trimming ship upright with rice in the after hatch.
Carpenter makeing a shear (?) box for the head pump.
At 8 moderate winds and dark cloudy weather.
At midnight ditto, ditto (wind & weather)."

"A.M.
Moderate and cloudy.
At 2 down starboard studding sails.
Cooper and Race sick.
At daylight (7) moderate and cloudy with rain.
Set starboard studding sails (at 10).
At noon fresh breezes and cloudy.
Latt. Obs. 7° 00' North."

More information.
She must have developed a list or been purposely given one for sailing reasons and now needs to be upright.
She's carrying at least a part cargo of rice in the after hatch.
I have know idea what a shear box is or a head pump. Surely not a flushing loo?
I'm sure it doesn't say handpump because I don't think they would have any other sort.


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Tusen Takk, Stein.

I'm not too sure that this is the same Bencoolen because my original disposal estimate, based on the East India Company website, was 1844.

They could, of course, be wrong and the one you found could be the same ship. It's a pity that the reporter in 1862 didn't go that one little step further and say something like the "44 year old ship" or "built in 1818 the Bencoolen....."!(Cloud) 

Anything to point to this wreck being the same vessel or even a different one would clear the air a bit. I believe the report mentions Liverpool as the home port which is where "our" Bencoolen was built but the EIC website says she was sold to London.

It's not a common name and I'd love to think that "my" Bencoolen was involved in even so tragic an event rather than just being broken up for firewood.

Kris/


----------



## stein (Nov 4, 2006)

Hi Kris. My Bencoolen was an East Indiaman built 1855 at New Brunswick. That tragedy in 1862 was well known, I immediately found four articles on it. I will therefore say I'm sorry for acting without pausing to think, remove above posting now, and this one later. Stein


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Stein,

I can hear my Mormor (Grandmother) saying something like "ikke broi deg over det" which may be Stavangerske for "don't worry about it". The more of this sort of information that turns up the better as far as I'm concerned. 
Keep it coming.(Thumb) 
Bencoolen is the name of the east India Company town, now called Bengkulan, that was their headquarters during the time of Raffles. So it may be a more common name for East India ships than I thought. 
I'm suprised that they were still building their own ships as late as 1855 considering that they were slowly being squeezed out of certain areas and turned into the Indian Civil Service.
Also being built in New Brunswick by the new, cheaper, Scottish (?) owned shipyards might be something that Mikeg might be interested in?

Kris/


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

*Bencoolen, Friday, 13th August, 1841*

Speed 7 knots dropping to 5 just before midnight and rising slowly back to 7 by noon. Course northerly then north by a half west, north by east and back to north by a half west.
Wind largely westerly from westsou'west to westnor'west to west and then settling on west by south, fresh and squally.

"P.M.
Fresh breezes and dark cloudy weather.
All possible sail set.
People employed as yesterday.
At 6 ditto winds and squally.
At 8 hard squalls attended with rain.
Down studding sails in royals and top gallant sails.
Hauled the main sail up. (at 9 to 10)
At midnight moderate.
Set main and main top gallant sails."

"A.M.
Moderate and cloudy with a squally appearance.
At 8 set fore top gallant sail and fore top mast studding sail.
At noon strong winds and cloudy with rain.
No observations."

Friday the 13th. Seems to have been a busy day with squally weather. 
On the original the watchkeeper has headed the midnight to noon period as "P.M." Feeling the strain?
Can't have been easy getting called out to take down the royals and top gallants in a bad squall in the dark.
A day like this probably reinforces their superstitions.
Note that Cooper and Race are not acknowledged as sick this day.


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

*Bencoolen, Saturday, 14th August, 1841*

Speed 7 knots reducing to 3 around 5 to 7pm then increasing to 6 then 5 knots in the morning. Courses north by a half west, north by east, nor'east by north, north by east, north, north by a half west, north by west, north by a half west, north by east and finally north by east. Largely due to variable winds that settle to west and then west by north after midnight.

"P.M.
Variable winds and squalls with rain.
Down top mast studding sail and furled top gallant sails.
At 2 spoke the British ship Glenbervey from London bound to Hobart Town.
At 6 light winds.
Set top gallant sails.
At modnight fresh breezes and cloudy."

"A.M.
Ditto wind and weather.
Passed two ships bound to the southward.
Cooper and Race sick.
At daylight moderate and clear.
Made all possible sail.
At noon moderate and clear.
Latt. Obs. 11° 05' North."

Obviously the seaways are getting busier. The must have been passing close enough to the Glenbervey to hold a conversation.
No mention of the crew or carpenter working possibly because of sail changes.


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

*Bencoolen, Sunday, 15th August, 1841*

Speed 4 knots dropping to 2 on courses of north by east, nor'nor'east, north by east, north, north by west, north by a half east and back to nor'nor'east. Probably chasing a light variable wind all day. Appears to be almost sailing into the wind.

"P.M.
Light variable winds and cloudy.
All possible sail set.
Ditto winds with light showers and rain at times (8pm).
At midnight ditto ditto (wind & weather)."

"A.M.
Ditto wind and weather.
At daylight (7am) moderate and cloudy with a squally appearance.
At noon light airs and clear.
Latt. Obs. 12° 26' North."

Another Sunday at sea. Some difficult sailing on a northerly course with a generally west by north wind for the past couple of days


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

*Bencoolen, Monday, 16th August, 1841*

Speed 4 to 5 knots dropping to 3 by the end of the day. Courses nor'nor'east, nor'nor'east by a half east, nor'east by north, nor'east by a half east, nor'east by north, west by north by a half north, west by north and east by north due to variable moderate wind and tacking ship.

"P.M.
Moderate and clear.
All possible sail set.
People employed repairing sails etc.
Carpenter making buckets.
At 6 spoke the American ship "Magnet" on a whaleing voyage
53 days from New Bedford
150 barrels of oil.
At midnight moderate and cloudy."

"A.M.
Ditto wind and weather.
At daylight (4.30am) ditto ditto (wind & weather).
At 8 tacked ship.
At 10 tacked ship.
At noon light winds and cloudy.
Latt. Obs. 13° 35' North."

I don't know if 150 barrels of oil would be good or bad after 53 days.
The carpenter seems very busy. I wonder what the buckets are for.


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

*Bencoolen, Tuesday, 17th August, 1841*

Speed 3 knots dropping quickly to 1 knot for most of the day course generally nor'east by east until becalmed and then nor'norwest and westnor'west. Wind starts as north by west and then becomes variable and light.

"P.M.
Light winds and fine clear weather.
All possible sail set.
People as yesterday.
Light airs (at 7)
At midnight light airs and calms."

"A.M.
ditto ditto (wind & weather)
Cooper and Race sick.
Calm (at 4)
Light airs and cloudy (at 6)
At noon light airs and clear.
Latt. Obs. 14° 01' North."

Not much of a days run 26' of latitude or 26 nautical miles in 24 hours. 
Compared to 69 the previous day and 81 the day before.
I suppose in those days sailors had to learn patience above all else.


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

*Bencoolen, Wednesday, 18th August, 1841*

Course very variable from west, sou'west, north by west, nor'west by west, westsou'west, west by south, calm, westsou'west, calm and finally north by a half east all at 1 to 2 knots with periods becalmed.
Winds variable and light all day.

"P.M.
Variable light airs and calms throughout.
People employed repairing sails and painting ship.
Carpenter as yesterday.
Ditto ditto (wind & weather at 8).
At midnight light airs and cloudy."

"A.M.
Ditto ditto (wind & weather).
Cooper and race sick.
Light airs and calms (at 5.30)
At noon light airs and calms.
Latt. Obs. 13° 52' North."

Sailing around in circles and ending up further south than yesterday.
Days run appears to be 9 nautical miles backwards.


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

*Bencoolen, Thursday, 19th August, 1841*

Speed from 1 to 4 knots with a period becalmed. Course variable but largely to the nor'west.
Winds light and variable then becoming moderate and easterly to sou'easterly.

"P.M.
Variable light winds and clear.
People employed repairing sails.
Light winds and cloudy with showers of light rain (at 6.30)
At midnight moderate and cloudy."

"A.M.
Light winds and cloudy with rain.
Calm and clear (at 3)
At daylight (4.30) saw the island of Fogo bearing nor'nor'east.
At 9 boarded the American whaler "James V. Edwards" of New Bedford.
Light winds (at 9.30)
Set studding sails.
At noon Fogo bore nor'east and Brava north by east.
Latt. 14° 38' North."

Landfall at the Cape Verde Islands (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Cape_Verde_Map.jpg)
Visiting other ships in the middle of nowhere seems to be a common practice.
This is the second American whaler this week. I wonder if they hunted in this area.
No mention of Cooper and Race maybe they're on the mend!


----------



## mikeg (Aug 24, 2006)

Marconi Sahib said:


> [clip]
> Visiting other ships in the middle of nowhere seems to be a common practice.
> [clip]
> No mention of Cooper and Race maybe they're on the mend!


Visiting ships in the middle of nowhere is an excellent idea, I'm sure a few barrels were tapped and a good time had by all, is the handwriting in the next days log a bit spidery I wonder?

I hope Cooper and Race are on the mend, they've been ill a long time. There doesn't appear so far to be a clue to their respective ailments.

Mike


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

*Bencoolen, Friday, 20th August, 1841*

Funny you should say that about the handwriting, Mike. Today's page is in a completely different hand for some reason.

Speed starting at 3 knots and falling to 1 before picking up to 5 knots on a mostly nor'nor' westerly course.
Winds light to moderate from the sou'east veering to nor'east by the end of the day.

"P.M.
Light winds and fine clear weather.
People employed as yesterday.
At 4.45 pm the island of Brava bore nor'nor'east ½ east - nor'east by east.
Light winds and cloudy (at midnight)
Down studding sails."

"A.M.
Light airs and cloudy.
Moderate and cloudy (at 5)
Set top mast studding sail.
At noon moderate and clear.
Lat.- 15° 41' -."

Days run 63 miles.
Again Cooper and Race appear cured. I haven't notice any mention of what is/was wrong with them. I suppose a sailing ship like this was a dangerous place and accidents will happen. Maybe the logbook was considered the accident book of the day.
I would think the only barrels on a Yankee Whaler would be full of whale oil.


----------



## mikeg (Aug 24, 2006)

Marconi Sahib said:


> Funny you should say that about the handwriting, Mike. Today's page is in a completely different hand for some reason. [clip]
> I would think the only barrels on a Yankee Whaler would be full of whale oil.


Different hand cos the OOW is incapacitated perhaps? (==D) 

Or when they tapped the barrel it contained rum, hence the exclamation 'Whale oil be damned!!' (Jester)

Mike


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

*Bencoolen, Saturday, 21th August, 1841*

So they had a whale of a time, Mike!

Speed 4 to 5 knots on a generally nor'west to westnor'west course.
Winds moderate from the nor'nor'east to north turning variable and unsteady later.

"P.M.
Moderate winds and dry cloudy weather.
People employed as yesterday.
At 4 down top mast studding sails.
At midnight moderate and cloudy."

"A.M.
Ditto wind and weather.
Cooper and Race sick.
Variable unsteady winds and cloudy (at 6.30).
At noon ditto ditto (wind & weather).
Latt. Obs. 16° 00' North."

Back to the original handwriting.
Cooper and Race must have had a relapse.

They seem to be steering well out into the Atlantic. 16 North puts her about halfway up the Cape Verde Islands. Sea room will have been everything in these light unpredictable winds.


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

*Bencoolen, Sunday, 22nd August, 1841*

Speed 2 or 3 knots improving to 4 or 5 after midnight. Course mostly west nor'west to nor'west by north.
Winds light to moderate mostly from the north or nor'nor'east.

"P.M.
Light winds and dry cloudy weather.
At 6 ditto wind and weather.
At midnight ditto ditto (wind & weather)."

"A.M.
Light winds and cloudy with light rain.
Cooper and Race sick.
Moderate and cloudy (at 6)
At noon moderate and cloudy.
Latt. Obs. 16° 24' North."

Almost past the Cape Verde Islands but making slow going.
Always was a boring part of any voyage round the Cape.
Things do improve with some pages being full rather than the bare minimum we're seeing at the moment.
Because of the month the "Doldrums" will be to the north of the equator and this appears to be the area the Bencoolen is passing through at the moment.
See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intertropical_Convergence_Zone for a better explanation.


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

*Bencoolen, Monday, 23rd August, 1841*

Speed 3 knots increasing to 5 knots during 24 hours. Course mostly nor'nor'west.
Wind light from the nor'east.

"P.M.
Light winds and dry cloudy weather.
People employed repairing sails, making gaskets.
Carpenter making buckets.
At 6 light winds and cloudy.
At midnight moderate and cloudy."

"A.M.
Ditto wind and weather.
Cooper and Race sick.
At daylight fresh breezes and squally in Royals.
Set main Royal (at 9).
At noon moderate and cloudy.
Latt. Obs. 17° 50' North."

A better run over the last 24 hours, 85+ miles.
Seem to need a lot of buckets.
Not too sure what "squally in Royals" means.


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

*Bencoolen, Tuesday, 24th August, 1841*

Course mostly nor'nor'west at 5 knots with periods at 6 knots.
Wind steady nor'easterly for the most part.

"P.M.
Steady trade winds and dry cloudy weather.
People employed as yesterday.
Moderate and cloudy (at 7).
At midnight ditto winds with light rain at times."

"A.M.
Fresh breezes and cloudy with continual light rain.
Cooper and Race sick.
Fresh breezes and cloudy (at 7).
At noon moderate and cloudy.
Latt. Obs. 19° 20' North."

Day's run improving - 90+miles.
Picking up the trade winds again.


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

*Bencoolen, Wednesday, 25th August, 1841*

Speed 5 knots dropping to 4 then increasing to 6. Course nor'nor'west, north by ½ west, north and finally nor'east.
Winds moderate nor'east by east veering to east later.

"P.M.
Moderate winds and dry cloudy weather.
Moderate and cloudy (at 7).
At midnight light winds and cloudy."

"A.M.
Ditto winds and weather.
Cooper and Race sick.
Moderate and cloudy with frequent showers of rain (at 6).
A sail to the southward (at 9).
At noon fresh breezes and clear.
Latt. Obs. 21° 03' North."


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

*Bencoolen, Thursday, 26th August, 1841*

Courses mostly north with a bit of west at times, speed 6 to 7 knots.
Wind fresh largely eastnor'easterly.

"P.M.
Fresh breezes and dry cloudy weather.
People employed as yesterday.
Pumped ship every 4 hours at 22 inches water.
At 6 ditto wind and weather.
At midnight ditto ditto (wind & weather)."

"A.M.
Fresh breezes and cloudy with head swell.
In Royals and flying jib.
Pumped ship every 2 hours at 20 inches water.
Breezes increasing and cloudy (At 8).
At noon strong breezes and clear.
Latt. Obs. 23° 19' North."

A good days run - 136 nautical miles.
Had to start pumping so must be shipping them green.
Having to pump every 2 hours in the forenoon seems to indicate an increasing leak.
One would think they'd be able to keep the water out.


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

*Bencoolen, Friday, 27th August, 1841*

Speed 6 knots on a largely nor'westerly course.
Wind strong mostly eastnor'easterly.

"P.M.
Strong breezes and cloudy weather.
Peoiple employed as yesterday.
Carpenter repairing the pump gear.
At 6 ditto winds and weather.
At midnight ditto ditto (wind & weather)."

"A.M.
Strong breezes and cloudy
Cooper and Race sick.
Ditto winds and weather (at 7).
Pumped ship every 2 hours at 19 inches water.
At noon strong winds and cloudy.
Latt. Obs. 25° 39' North."

Not a good time for the pump to break!
Good 140 mile run again.


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

*Bencoolen, Saturday, 28th August, 1841*

Speed 6 to 7 knots falling to 6 again latterly. Course north by west then north ending on north by ½ east.
Wind fresh from eastnor'east to east by north.

"P.M.
Fresh breezes and dry cloudy weather.
People employed as yesterday.
Shifted top gallant sails (at 6).
At 8 breeze increasing and cloudy.
At midnight strong winds and cloudy."

"A.M.
Ditto wind and weather.
Cooper and Race sick.
At 6 furled fore top gallant sail.
Strong winds and cloudy (at 6).
Pumped ship every 2 hours at 18 inches water.
At noon more moderate.
Latt. Obs. 28° 13' North."

Another good day's run at 159 miles.


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

*Bencoolen, Sunday, 29th August, 1841*

Speed 6 knots falling to 5 knots for the last hour. Courses north by east, north and finally north by east ½ east.
Winds moderate largely from the east veering east by north and east by south.

"P.M.
Moderate and cloudy.
Shifted fore top gallant sail.
Ditto (wind & weather at 8).
At midnight moderate and clear."

"A.M.
Ditto wind and weather.
Set royals and flying jib.
Cooper and Race sick.
Moderate and clear (at 8).
Pumped ship every 4 hours at 18 inches.
At noon moderate and clear.
Latt. Obs. 30° 42' North."

149 mile day's run again. Cracking on but can't last long.
I'm beginning to expect Cooper and Race to be sick all the way home.

The reason for getting ahead of myself is a weekend away.
Going to sea, back on Tuesday.


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

*Bencoolen, Monday, 30th August, 1841*

Courses north by east, north, to north by west at 4 knots dropping to 2 then up to 3 knots by noon.
Winds light easterly to nor'easterly.

"P.M.
Light winds and fine clear weather with smooth water.
People employed painting ship.
Carpenter caulking the forecastle deck.
At midnight light winds and clear."

"A.M.
Ditto wind and weather.
Cooper and Race sick.
Light winds and clear (at 7).
A sail to the northward (at 9).
At noon light winds and clear.
Latt. Obs. 31° 49' North."

Winds dropping again and becoming unreliable.

Back again, late. Might take me a while to catch up.


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

*Bencoolen, Tuesday, 31st August, 1841*

Course generally nor'west at 2 or 1 knots with a period at 3 knots during the early hours.
Winds light and mainly variable.

"P.M.
Light variable airs and fine clear weather.
People employed painting ship.
Light airs (at 9).
At midnight ditto ditto (wind & weather)."

"A.M.
Light airs and clear.
Cooper and Race sick.
Calm and clear (at 7).
At noon light airs and clear.
Latt. Obs. 33° 02' North."


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

*Bencoolen, Wednesday, 1st September, 1841*

Speed between 1 and 3 knots on a largely nor'nor'westerly course.
Wind light and variable.

"P.M.
Light variable airs and fine clear weather.
People employed painting ship.
Light airs (at 9).
At midnight ditto ditto (wind & weather)."

"A.M.
Light airs and clear.
Cooper and Race sick.
Calm and clear (at 7).
At noon light airs and clear.
Latt. Obs. 33° 03' North."

Not much of a day's run!


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

*Bencoolen, Thursday, 2nd September, 1841*

Speed 2 knots increasing to 4 knots on a nor'westerly course until 5am at which time course east.
Winds light nor'nor'easterly.

"P.M.
Light winds and fine clear weather.
People employed repairing sails and painting ship.
Light winds and clear (at 8).
Spoke the French barque "Luey Anna" bound to Bendo.
Light winds and clear (at midnight)."

"A.M.
Ditto winds and weather.
At 4 tacked ship.
Light winds (at 7).
At noon moderate and clear.
Latt. Obs. 33° 30' North."


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

*Bencoolen, Friday, 3rd September, 1841*

Speed 4 to 5 knots dropping to 2 knots by noon. Course east, east by south, and then largely north by west.
Wind moderate and mostly nor'easterly.

"P.M.
Moderate winds and fine clear dry weather.
People employed repairing sails and carpenter makeing mess kids (?).
At 8 tacked ship in royals.
At midnight moderate and cloudy."

"A.M.
Ditto ditto (wind & weather).
Race sick.
Moderate and clear (at 6).
At noon light winds.
Latt. Obs. 34° 13' North."

Can't quite make out what the carpenter is making and that's my best guess. Could these be square plates as in 3 squares a day? I've added an enlargement of that entry in case somebody wants to have a go at it.
Looks like Cooper has recovered somewhat since Race is now the only sick person.


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

*Bencoolen, Saturday, 4th September, 1841*

Course north by west to north to nor'east by east at 3 knots dropping to 2 knots by noon.
Light winds veering from nor'nor'east to eastsou'east and then round to sou'west by noon.

"P.M.
Light winds and fine clear weather.
People employed as yesterday.
Ditto wind and weather (at 7).
At midnight ditto ditto (wind & weather)."

"A.M.
Light airs and clear.
Race sick.
Set starboard studding sails (at 5.30).
Light airs and clear (at 7).
At noon light airs.
Latt. Obs. 35° 12' North."

Seems that Cooper has recovered and only Race is now sick.
60 miles day's run.


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

*Bencoolen, Sunday, 5th September, 1841*

Course nor'east by east at 2 knots increasing to 5 up to midnight then dropping back to 3 knots at noon.
Generally sou'westerly light winds.

"P.M.
Light winds and fine clear weather.
All possible sail set.
Light winds (at 7).
At midnight moderate and clear."

"A.M.
Moderate and clear.
Race sick.
Light winds (at 7).
At noon light winds.
Latt. Obs. 36° 09' North."

Another average day's run.
Only Race sick again. Has Cooper been cured?


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

*Bencoolen, Monday, 6th September, 1841*

Speed 4 knots decreasing to 2 later on a course of eastnor'east ½ north.
Light winds largely from the westsout'west.

"P.M.
Light winds and fine clear weather throughout.
People employed repairing sails &C.
At 4 supplied the French brig "Fenetta" from Rio de Janeiro bound to Havre with a cask of water &C.
At midnight light winds."

"A.M.
Ditto ditto (wind & weather).
Captain De Mellines (?) of the "Fenetta" came to breakfast on board.
Captain Stamp & passengers returned with him onboard the brig (at 7).
Light winds and clear weather (at 10).
At noon ditto ditto (wind & weather).
Latt. Obs. 36° 30' North."

An interesting day. Intership social life. 
So the Bencoolen is commanded by Captain Stamp and is carrying passengers.


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

*Bencoolen, Tuesday, 7th September, 1841*

Speed 3 knots increasing to 5 knots by noon on an eastnor'easterly course.
Light sou'westerly to westsou'westerly winds.

"P.M.
Light winds and fine clear weather.
All possible sail set.
At 1.30 the Captain and passengers came on board.
At midnight light winds."

"A.M.
Ditto wind and weather.
Race remains sick.
Breeze increasing and clear (at 7).
At noon moderate and clear.
Latt. Obs. 37° 28' North."

Reasonable day's run again.
Obviously stayed to lunch on the French Brig.


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

*Bencoolen, Wednesday, 8th September, 1841*

Course north by east ½ east at 5 knots increasing to 6 later.
Moderate to fresh winds from west by south.

"P.M.
Moderate and clear.
All possible sail set.
People employed repairing sails and making matts.
Carpenter making a case for the rudder trunk.
Moderate and clear (at 9).
At midnight an increasing breeze and cloudy."

"A.M.
Ditto ditto (wind & weather).
Race sick.
Fresh breezes and cloudy.
At noon ditto ditto.
Latt. Obs. ---"

It would appear that Cooper is now cured but of what we will never know.
Wind getting up & good speed but no noon position so the day's run is unknown.


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

*Bencoolen, Thursday, 9th September, 1841*

Course north by east ½ east, nor'east by east, nor'west by north, east by south, east, east by south and finally eastsou'east. Speed dropping from 6 knots to 3 knots and ending up on 4 knots at noon.
Winds moderate and variable.
Leeway entry 1½ in the afternoon and 1 in the forenoon.

"P.M.
Variable winds and dark cloudy threatening weather attended with rain, thunderstorms, lightning and a heavy swell from the nor'west.
At 3 down all studding sails in royals and top gallant sails.
At 4 the foot rope of the fore top sail broke. Unbent it and bent the best.
At 5 strong winds with continual rain.
Double reefed the top sails, furled the main sail and set main top sail.
At midnight strong winds and squally."

"A.M.
Moderat winds attended with squalls and rain at times.
Race sick.
At 6 set the main sail.
Pumped ship every 4 hours 20 inches water.
At 9 out all reefs and bent the best main sail.
At noon strong winds and squally with a heavy swell.
No observations."

Quite a busy day changing sails in squally weather. This is where the skill comes in. Explains the course changes.
Two entries in the "leeway" column and a quick check reveals no others.
No observations again so day's run not available but probably about 60 miles again.


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

*Bencoolen, Friday, 10th September, 1841*

Speed 5 to 6 knots on a course mostly eastsou'east ending nor'nor'west.
Fresh breezes mostly nor'easterly ending variable.

"P.M.
Fresh breezes and cloudy.
Bent the best main top sail.
Fresh breezes and cloudy (at 8)
At midnight ditto ditto (wind & weather)."

"A.M.
Fresh breezes and cloudy.
Race sick.
Strong breezes and clear (at 5).
At daylight saw the island of Corvo bearing east ½ south - distant 9 or 10 leagues.
Pumped ship every 2 hours at 20 inches water.
At 9 tacked ship.
At noon moderate and clear.
Corvo bearing east by south.
Flores bearing sou'east.
Latt. Obs. 39° 41' North."

Landfall again. Obviously following the trades and keeping well away from the African mainland.
See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Azores#Geography for the position of the Azores.
About 150 miles in 3 days.


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

*Bencoolen, Saturday, 11th September, 1841*

Speed 4 knots dropping to 3 around midnight then increasing to 6 knots by noon. Courses nor'west by north, eastsou'east, sou'east by east, nor'west by north, nor'west, nor'west ½ west to east nor'east.
Fresh breezes from the nor'east veering nor'nor'west.

"P.M.
Fresh breezes and squally with a heavy swell from the northward.
At 2 tacked ship.
Light winds.
At 6 ditto wind and weather.
Corvo bearing east by south ½ south. Flores sou'east by south (at 7)
At 7 tacked ship.
Pumped ship every 2 hours at 20 inches.
At midnight light winds and clear."

"A.M.
Ditto wind and weather.
Race sick.
AT 4 tacked ship.
Light winds.
At 8 breeze increasing and cloudy.
Corvo bore sou'east ½ south.
Set larboard studding sails, royals and flying jib.
At noon breeze increasing.
Corvo bearing south ½ east about 10 leagues.
Latt. Obs. 40° 11' North."


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

*Bencoolen, Sunday, 12th September, 1841*

Speed increasing from 7 knots to 9 knots then falling off to 5 knots by noon on a course of east by north ½ north except for a period at east by south around dawn.
Winds strong largely nor'west to north by west with a period at nor'nor'east around dawn.

"P.M.
Strong winds and cloudy.
All possible sail set.
Bent best fore sail.
At 6 wind increasing and cloudy.
At 10 down all studding sails, in royals and flying jib.
At midnight strong winds cloudy weather.
In top gallant sails and 1st reef of the top sails.
Split the jib, unbent it and bent the best."

"A.M.
Ditto wind and weather with a heavy sea.
Ship rolling heavy and shipping much water.
Pumped ship every hour through the night.
At 8 strong winds attended with hard squalls and rain.
In 2nd reef of the top sails and reefed the main sail.
Sent fore royal mast and yard down.
At noon fresh gales and cloudy.
Latt. Obs. ---"

Heavy weather causing some problems.
I've finally realised the "in" followed by the sail name means the sail has been taken in/lowered or furled.
I wouldn't fancy all that sail & mast work in the dark during a gale!


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

*Bencoolen, Monday, 13th September, 1841*

Speed 4 to 5 knots, course varying from east ½ south, east, east ½ north, east by north to east by north ½ north.
Wind to gale force north by east to north to north by west.
Leeway recorded at 1½ at 1 pm and 1 at midnight.

"P.M.
Fresh gales and cloudy with a heavy sea.
Ship rolling and labouring heavy and shipping a quantity of water.
Pumped ship with both pumps every hour at 24 inches water.
Sent main royal mast and yard down.
At 3.30 shipped a heavy sea and washed away part of the bulwark on both sides, dripstone, and lee poop ladder and lifted the longboat off the after chock.
At 8 the gale abating and clear at times.
More moderate with hard squalls at times."

"A.M.
Wind and sea more moderate attended with hard squalls and rain.
Strong winds with passing squalls (at 8).
At noon ditto ditto (wind & weather).
Latt. Obs. 42° 12' North."

Is this what's known as the "Roaring Forties"?
120 miles in 2 days.
It's no wonder they were superstitious about the number 13!


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

*Bencoolen, Tuesday, 14th September, 1841*

Speed 4 to 5 knots on a course of east by north ½ north.
Fresh gale from north by west.

"P.M.
Fresh gales with heavy sea.
Ship rolling heavy at times.
Pumped ship every hour with both pumps.
At 6 fresh gales and dark cloudy weather.
At midnight ditto ditto (wind & weather)."

"A.M.
Gale moderating and sea abating.
At 8 strong winds and cloudy.
Set jib and spinnaker.
At 10 let one reef out of the fore and main top sail.
At noon strong winds and cloudy.
Latt. Obs. 43° 35' North."

Calming down a bit after yesterday's heavy seas and damage.
Good 83 mile day's run.


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

*Bencoolen, Wednesday, 15th September, 1841*

Course east by north ½ north then east by north at 4 to 6 knots.
Strong winds from north by west moderating and becoming variable.

"P.M.
Strong winds and dark cloudy weather.
People employed making matts.
Carpenter making a poop ladder.
At 4 set main top gallant sail.
At midnight strong winds and cloudy with light rain."

"A.M.
Moderate with squally appearance and rain at times.
Set fore top gallant sail.
Pumped ship both pumps every 2 hours.
At 8 variable winds and squally.
At 10 more settled.
Out all reefs and set gaff (?) top sail.
At noon ditto ditto (wind & weather).
Latt. Obs. 44° 28' North."

Conditions moderating a bit so a start is made on repairs to the damage caused by the sea.
Another reasonable day's run but a greyhound of the seas she's not.


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

*Bencoolen, Thursday, 16th September, 1841*

Course east to east north east at 5 to 6 knots with some hours as low as 2.
Winds moderate to light north by east veering north by west, nor'west, west and finally westsou'west.

"P.M.
Moderate winds and cloudy weather.
People employed making matts and drying sails.
Carpenter as yesterday.
At 6 moderate and cloudy.
At midnight ditto ditto."

"A.M.
Moderate and clear.
Cooper and Race sick.
Light winds and clear (at 6).
Pumped ship with both pumps every 2 hours.
At 6 set larboard studding sails.
At 10 breeze increasing and cloudy.
Set starboard studding sails.
At noon moderate and cloudy.
Latt. Obs. 45° 23' North."

Cooper sick again! Must have had a relapse.
Seems to be leaking quite badly of late.


----------



## mikeg (Aug 24, 2006)

Marconi Sahib said:


> Cooper sick again! Must have had a relapse.
> Seems to be leaking quite badly of late.


It's got to be incontinence (==D) 

Sorry couldn't resist.
I'm enjoying the voyage of the Bencoolen very much, well done for transcribing that almose illegible handwriting.

(Applause)

Mike


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Thankyou Mike[=P] 

Left myself wide open for that one. Late night shorthand.

To misquote Captain Mancuso in the film of "The Hunt for Red October" - "For all I know I may be translating it as the measurements of the Playboy pet of the month." (not in the book).

I have no idea what "matts" are and why the crew should take so long making them. I can recognise things like sail names but, not being a sailing man (a missed opportunity), couldn't make up my mind if it was "spanker" or "spinnaker" the other day. Also the use of "larboard" threw me at first because I automatically assumed it was "starboard".

Cheers
Kris/


----------



## makko (Jul 20, 2006)

Good one Mike! Keep them coming Kris, very enjoyable and enigmatic postings. Maybe there is some way of combining them with some of Stein's great atmospheric photos?

Regards,

Dave


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

*Bencoolen, Friday, 17th September, 1841*

Speed 6 to 9 knots ending on 7 knots on a largely east ½ north or east by north.
Wind increasing from fresh and veering from sou'west to westnor'west.

"P.M.
Fresh breezes and cloudy.
All possible sail set.
At 5 wind increasing and cloudy.
Down larboard studding sails.
At 6 Meadowes brote the ship two or three points to windward of her course and carried away the starboard top mast boom.
We do not consider him able to steer.
At 8 furled the main sail and set the main try sail.
At 10 split the main top gallant sail.
Furled them boath.
At midnight strong winds with heavy rain."

"A.M.
Wind increasing with heavy rain.
Double reefed the fore top sail.
At 1 P.M. the wind hauled suddenly round to the westward.
Pumped ship every hour.
At 4 strong winds and cloudy.
At daylight unbent main top gallant sail to repair.
At 10 more moderate.
Set the main sail and let one reef out of the fore top sail.
At noon fresh breezes and clear.
Out all reefes.
Set fore top gallant sail and larboard top mast and lower studding sails (?).
Latt. Obs. 47° 12' North."

"We do not consider him able to steer" - I bet that wasn't the verbal rebuke he received!
One man on the wheel seems a bit dodgy considering the weather conditions.
Being totally ignorant of vessels of this size from this period I'm not even sure they had a wheel.
A very good day's run despite all the problems, 109 miles.


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

*Bencoolen, Saturday, 18th September, 1841*

Speed 7 knots slowly reducing to 5 knots over 24 hours on a course of east ½ south.
Wind fresh west by north becoming variable before settling on westsou'west.

"P.M.
Fresh breezes and clear.
All sail set.
People repairing main top gallant sail.
At 6 set starboard studding sails.
At 9 fresh breezes and dark cloudy weather.
Down all studding sails and set the mainsail.
Midnight variable winds and dark cloudy weather attended with rain and lightning.
Hauled the mainsail up."

"A.M.
Ditto wind and weather.
At 2 steady breezes and cloudy. 
Set top mast studding sail.
At daylight moderate and clear.
Set all possible sail.
Noon steady breezes and fine clear weather.
Lat: 48° 11' North."

This page is completed by a different hand. The handwriting was last seen on 20th August.
They don't seem to have a spare main top gallant sail.
59 miles day's run but probably more because of the odd course.

I've noticed that in the entry for September 10th I missed a line out of the P.M. -
"At 4 spoke H.M. Brig Fernot from Siera Leone".


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

*Bencoolen, Sunday, 19th September, 1841*

Speed 5 to 6 knots on a course of east by south.
Winds fresh westsou'west veering to the south and then to south ½ east.
An entry in the leeway column just before noon of ½.

"P.M.
Fresh breezes and clear.
People repairing main top gallant sail and royals.
At 2 down larboard studding sails.
AT 4 bent the main top gallant sail and sent the main royal yard up.
At 6 spoke the British barque Ferris from Montevideo to Liverpool.
At 10 down all studding sails and braced (?) the yards up.
At midnight fresh breezes and clear."

"A.M.
Ditto wind and weather.
Cooper and Race sick.
At daylight clewed(?) the fore top sail up and repaired it.
Passed several sail bound to the westward.
Pumped ship every 2 hours.
At 10 wind increasing and cloudy with rain.
At 11.30 in top gallant sail and first reef top sails.
At noon struck soundings in 80 fathoms light sand and small brown specks.
Strong winds and cloudy with rain.
Latt. Obs. 49° 05' North."

Obviously found the 100 fathom line and it looks like we'll soon be coming to the end of this voyage.
I found this link http://www.gresham.ac.uk/event.asp?PageId=108&EventId=407 holds a good explanation of the navigation methods being used up to this time.
Knowing the bottom was a way of telling which part of the Channel the ship was approaching.


----------



## RayJordandpo (Feb 23, 2006)

*What about Cooper and Race?*

We can't possibly leave it there without finding out what happened to Cooper and Race. I've been glued to the computer. It reminds me of when we where kids and used to huddle round the radio listening to 'Journey into Space'
Ray Jordan


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

*Bencoolen, Monday, 20th September, 1841*

Speed 5 or 6 knots dropping to 3 knots by noon. Course east ½ south, east by south turning gradually to east. Note at 5pm that the "ship head east".
Winds strong to gale force largely from the south.
Making some leeway up to midnight. ½ at 1pm, 1 at 7 pm & 1¼ at midnight.

"P.M.
Strong winds attended with hard squalls and rain and thick haze.
At 5 a hard squall carried away the jib boom.
Laid the main yard aback and cleared away the wreck.
At 6 fitted the main yard and set the main sail.
At 7 double reefed the top sails.
At midnight wind increasing with heavy rain and lightning and dark hazy weather.
Furled the main sail and set the main try sail."

"A.M.
Fresh gales and dark cloudy weather with rain.
Pumped ship 2 hours.
At 8 ditto wind and dry cloudy weather.
Struck sounding in 70 fathoms.
White sand with brown specks.
At 10 wind abating and cloudy.
People employed setting up main rigging.
At noon struck sounding in 65 fathoms.
White sand with brown specks.
Wore ship.
Latt. Obs. 49° 51' North."

I think I understand the significance of leeway especially in the current situation. Moving sideways away from the wind at 1 knot while trying to find the entry to the English Channel could be a bit worrying.
As to Cooper and Race, they don't appear to be sick today. Having checked the name Race in the 1841 census it appears to be a largely northeast name with a branch in Suffolk. Only about 500 people with the name in England at that time. Cooper is different and quite common. Unfortunately the census for 1841 doesn't give much information and has no shipping returns that I can find. It may be that the crew list may be available from somewhere.


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

*Bencoolen, Tuesday, 21st September, 1841*

Courses sou'west, sou'west ½ south, sou'west by west and ending on sou'west ½ west. Speed 3 knots with 1¼ to 1½ knots leeway.
Strong wind from sou'sou'east to south by east.

"P.M.
Strong winds and cloudy with a heavy swell from the southward.
People employed repairing the fore top sail.
Aloft clearing away the jib gear and taking in the slack of the fore top mast back stays.
Carpenter making a jib boom.
Strong winds and cloudy (at 8).
At midnight the wind abating and clear."

"A.M.
Strong winds and clear with a swell from the sou'west.
Cooper and Race sick.
At 8 moderate and hazy.
Let the reef out of the main sail.
At 10 let one reef out of the top sails and set top gallant sails.
At noon moderate and clear.
Tacked ship.
Struck soundings in 85 fathoms brown sand with red speck and shells.
Latt. Obs. 49° 13' North."

Having Googled yesterday's position, assuming about 8° or 10° west, their course and speed with the leeway being experienced could well have put them on the Scillies. They probably worked this out from the sort of bottom and decided to turn to the south to make sure they were well in the middle of the Channel. Todays position puts them closer to the French side. The change of bottom from white to brown sand will have indicated to them that they were now in the right place.
Having experienced a rough passage across Biscay heading for Liverpool I can remember how anxious everyone was about making the correct landfall. Even with radar in very bad weather you could be heading for disaster. I rmember taking an awful lot of D/F bearings.


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

*Bencoolen, Wednesday, 22nd September, 1841*

Speed 2 or 3 knots increasing to 7 knots by noon on courses of east by north, east, east by south, eastsou'east, sou'east by east, sou'east ½ east, sou'east by east, sou'east by east ½ east.
Winds light to fresh from south by east, south, sou'west and west.

"P.M.
Light winds and hazy weather.
People employed clearing away the spars for bending cables.
Carpenter as yesterday.
At 6 light airs inclining to calm.
At 10light winds bearing to the westward with rain.
Out all reefs.
At midnight light winds and hazy with continual rain."

"A.M.
Wind increasing and cloudy with rain.
Pumped ship every 2 hours.
At daylight moderate with rain.
Set starboard top mast studding sail.
Cooper and Race sick.
At 8 fresh breezes and cloudy.
Set Set lower(?) studding sail and main royal.
At 10 split the lower studding sail.
Set the best.
At noon fresh breezes and cloudy.
Latt. Obs. 49° 20' North."

Getting ready for arrival sorting out the anchor cables.
They've managed the same latitude and there's no leeway today.


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

*Bencoolen, Thursday, 23rd September, 1841*

Courses eastsou'east, east ½ south, east by south ½ south and east by south at 7 knots reducing to 6 knots after midnight.
Wind fresh to moderate from the west, sou'west, sou'sou'west, south by west and then sou'sou'west again.

"P.M.
Fresh breezes and clear.
People employed unstowing spars, bending cables and getting the anchors over the bows.
At 6 fresh breeze and cloudy with a squally appearance.
At 10 made the Lizard light bearing nor'east by north.
At midnight fresh breezes and clear."

"A.M.
Ditto winds and weather.
At 2 the Lizard bore nor'nor'west.
At daylight moderate and clear.
Pumped ship every 2 hours.
At noon moderate and clear.
All possible sail set.
Latt. Obs. 50° 05' North."

Landfall at last. I bet they breathed a sigh of relief when they saw the Lizard.
According to that noon latitude they should have hit the Lizard. 
If you Google earth 50.10N 04.75W it gives an idea of where she is.


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

*Bencoolen, Friday, 24th September, 1841*

Speed 6 increasing to 7 knots on a course of east by south changing to east by north just before noon.
Wind fresh largely from the south with some westerly components around midnight.

"P.M.
Fresh breezes and cloudy.
All possible sail set.
People employed setting up gear of the jib boom and bending the sail.
At 6 saw the land bearing nor'east.
At 8 the Portland light bore north by east.
At 10 St. Catherines light bore eastnor'east.
At midnight fresh breezes and cloudy with rain.
Set studding sails.
St Catherines nor'east by north."

"A.M.
Fresh breezes and cloudy.
At 2 the Cusers (?) light bore nor'east.
At 4 the Cusers (?) north by east.
Pumped ship every 2 hours.
At 8 Beechey Head east by north.
Fresh breezes and cloudy with rain.
At noon the high band of Fain Lea (?) bearing nor'east."

Some of the navigation marks used seem to be no longer known. I can think that "Cusers" could be Selsey Bill. But I have no idea what the "high band of Fain Lea" might be. Obviously east of Beachy Head by 30+ miles, possibly the hills behind Hastings.
St Catherines light, the current structure, begun in 1838 was lit in 1840, the year before this voyage.
It seems that Cooper and Race are suddenly cured. Maybe they were suffering from the "Channels"! I know I am from transcribing all this.


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

*Bencoolen, Saturday, 25th September, 1841*

"Friday September 24th.
Fresh breezes and cloudy weather.
At 1pm run past the Dungeness.
At 2 the pilot came on board and the passengers went on shore.
At 5 running past the South Foreland.
Light winds and cloudy.
At 9 rounded the North Foreland.
At 10 came to an anchor in Margate Roads in 8 fathoms with the larboard bower.
Gave the ship 35 fathoms cable.
Furled sails.
At midnight fresh breezes and cloudy with rain.
This log continues 12 hours to commence the harbour log at midnight."

"Saturday September 25th.
Fresh breezes and clear.
At daylight weighed anchor and proceeded up the Queens Channel under singled reefed top sails, courses and top gallant sails.
At 10 came to anchor at the Mouse Light Vessel.
Gave the ship 40 fathoms cable.
Furled sails.
Strong winds.
At 3 weighed anchor.
The Caledonian steamer towing ahead.
Strong winds.
At 5 cast off the steamer and made sail.
At 7 came to anchor off Shereness.
Gave the ship 30 fathoms cable and furled sails."

That's it. The log ends here with "furled sails"
I hope this has been of interest.


----------



## RayJordandpo (Feb 23, 2006)

That's it. The log ends here with "furled sails"
I hope this has been of interest.
Very very much so. Excellent stuff. Love to know for sure what happened to Cooper though!


----------



## mikeg (Aug 24, 2006)

Enjoyed every page Fubar and satisfying to see the vessel now safely at anchor. It was interesting to have a real life daily digest, funny how Khachaturian's Onedin Line theme springs to mind, sometimes Sailing By at those calm times of 'gentle zephyrs' (reminiscent of the Monsanto weather forecast perhaps?)
Thanks,

Mike


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

It's amazing how a bland official narrative can fire up the imagination helped by Stein's atmospheric photographs, especially the latest one of the square rigger's steersmen and mate at the wheel in bad weather.
A lot of us have sailed similar routes and covered the same bits of ocean in the same weather conditions so it's not too difficult to filter the sound of Doxfords or the whir of the AC out of our memories and substitute the slap of the sails and the creak of the timbers.
I still find it strange that the most moving sailing ship music is really about a Roman slave.
The most interesting bit of the whole trip has been the route taken to arrive at the Lizard. Way out into the Atlantic via the Azores before turning in and carefully feeling your way to the 100 fathom line. What would they have done if geology hadn't been so kind?
Cooper and Race, unfortunately, must disappear back into obscurity. Cooper is quite a common name and would be difficult to find in something like the 1851 census (the 1841 census had passed and was a bit threadbare anyway). Race may be easier because there are not too many by that name, mostly carpenters, butchers and tradesmen for Suffolk or the Northeast. Traditional breeding grounds for seafolk.
The ship was getting long in the tooth and only lasted another 3 years before meeting her breaker. If I had the official number it may be possible to find out more but at present it's not a priority.
I'm glad that some shipmates have enjoyed the trip with me.
Articles closed. Where's the nearest pub?(K)


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

mikeg said:


> those calm times of 'gentle zephyrs' (reminiscent of the Monsanto weather forecast perhaps?)


Mike,
Don't forget the 'smooth wavelets' that always accompanied the 'light zephyrs' and the 'gentle breezes'. Monsanto's forecast might have been accurate for the immediate vicinity of their office, but to the rest of us coming up the Portuguese coast, heading for home in a Force 7 SW'ly with a big sea on the port quarter, we were rolling like a b**tard and didn't believe a word of it.


----------



## mikeg (Aug 24, 2006)

Ron Stringer said:


> Mike,
> Don't forget the 'smooth wavelets' that always accompanied the 'light zephyrs' and the 'gentle breezes'. Monsanto's forecast might have been accurate for the immediate vicinity of their office, but to the rest of us coming up the Portuguese coast, heading for home in a Force 7 SW'ly with a big sea on the port quarter, we were rolling like a b**tard and didn't believe a word of it.


Ron,
Monsanto's weather forecast was always a general cause for hilarity. I don't think it was taken seriously as (to my knowledge anyway) it never seemed to change from the balmy breezes, smooth wavelets and gentle zephyrs, regardless of the actual weather. The general concensus was to use the radioroom rosie rather than the bridge waste bin.

Mike


----------



## makko (Jul 20, 2006)

Fantastic Kris! Thanks for your effort, I enjoyed every page! As you say, it brings back memories, different from the days of sail, but the empathy for the People and their lot, facing the elements, is common to all seafarers. I for one have been able to "flesh out" the sometimes terse entries, remembering conversations, events etc. in my own experience!

Regards,

Dave


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Amazing how quickly posts disappear back into the boonies.
Thanks, gents for your appreciation of my efforts.

If anybody wants to flesh out the narrative I can recommend "Two Years Before the Mast" by R. H. Dana. First published in 1840 it's almost contemporary to the Bencoolen and gives a lot of background to shipboard life at the time even if from the American point of view. 

He also wrote "The Seaman's Manual" published in the UK in 1841.


----------



## makko (Jul 20, 2006)

My Grandfather ran away to sea at age 13, aboard a schooner from Wallasey Pool. Among other things, he aided in the construction of Sydney Harbour Bridge and was sunk twice in the second world war, ending up as a prisoner at Milag Nord. My father recently related to me that among his few "personal" things when he died was his palm and a set of canvas needles. Many years before the mast! Fantastic Kris, and as I said terse and authentic!!!!

Regards,

Dave


----------

